# Woodworkers Scrub Plane for wood chips feasable?



## smoketologist (Nov 29, 2015)

As a woodworker, I have lost of scraps too small for much, but maybe some chips for smoking.  I have cherry, alder, oak, cedar, Apple and others.  Would a scrub plane make usable chips for my MES cold smoker unit?  This is the first plane the hits rough wood so they make thick shavings the width of the board.


----------



## LanceR (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi Smoke, I am far from being an expert on MEs smokers (just bought a 40" digital though to maybe replace a few of the smaller smokers here) but as I understand it, some of the early MES units will ignite thin wood.  Maybe a title change to add "in an MES" would help as would posting exactly what model you have and any mods done to get a better response.

I have used hand planes, a 6" hand power plane and my stationary planers and jointer to make coarse shavings for smoking but haven't done so with an MES.  I'm still using the shaper and planer chips from the last hickory kitchen I built over 15 years ago.  I started out with 4 trash can liners full and am halfway through the last one.

A big router spinning a large bit can make a lot of coarse chips in short order too.

Putting shavings or chips in a foil pouch that has a few holes in it may work well too.  Thats what I have done with my little Cookshack as it ignites small chips sometimes.

Lance


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 30, 2015)

Lance,

I believe he's talking about the "MES Cold Smoking" unit that can be added on to an MES, not an MES Chip burner.

Smoketologist,

I'm not sure how big these chips are, but I assume you'd be cutting them (width & length) to the size you want.

Maybe a picture of the chips would make it easier for somebody who has been using an MES Cold Smoker to help you.

Bear


----------



## LanceR (Nov 30, 2015)

Bear, as I said, I'm not an MES guru.  I've enjoyed reading what you've posted and need to get smarter on the MES now that there's one still in the box out in the garage.

Smoke, my brain cell didn't realize that what you wrote wasn't what I was thinking.  Sorry for any confusion.....

Lance


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 30, 2015)

LanceR said:


> Bear, as I said, I'm not an MES guru.  I've enjoyed reading what you've posted and need to get smarter on the MES now that there's one still in the box out in the garage.
> 
> Smoke, my brain cell didn't realize that what you wrote wasn't what I was thinking.  Sorry for any confusion.....
> 
> Lance


Lance, You didn't do anything wrong---You were just trying to help.

It wasn't long ago that somebody asked about that MES Cold Smoker thing, and I had no idea what they were talking about. I have no idea how good they are, and never saw one close up. I use the AMNPS 100% of the time.

I think Smoketologist was talking about one of the things like the little black box at the bottom right of the MES in the Picture below:

Bear

k.













smoker.jpg



__ red dog
__ Dec 17, 2014


----------



## smoketologist (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks Bear and Lance.  That lil box is what I ordered with my MES 30" smoker.  I ordered some chips in hickory and apple also.  When those arrive I will see if I can produce my own chips from scraps on hand.  With the scrub plane I can adjust the thickness and length.


----------

